# &     ,  "", "", "" ...

## vladd

- : http://www.poltavaforum.com/avto-mot...avtomobil.html 
,       ,       
==================================================  ===================================  

> *vladd*, ,   ?

  !
    "  ",        "   " -   "", "", "ܺ ", "ܺ". 
- ,      .
            .   " ܺ"  :  

> ?  ,  ** .

    

> 

    ( ),     - ,  " "?   

> .

  "ܺ", " ܺ".
  ,    ,        ,    ....
       : "  -  ".
  ""    ,    " ".   

> 6766,      .

   ! !
, ,    ....
  " "  () :  , " "        (050) 500-50-00   

> ,       (      ) ,

    ""  ""?
       :  

> 

      ? 
    "":  

> ""     !

    

> ,      ))
>   ,       .    ,    )))

    "  "  ?

----------


## 23q

> ( ),     - ,  " "?

    -    .  ,  , ? ,     ""? - .       .

----------


## vladd

> -    .  ,  , ?

        -   ,   . 
   ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> "  "  ?

         )))

----------


## sharasha

,    ?     .      .    ?)))

----------


## Sky

*vladd*,   .   ,      .    -           "",     ,    - 10  25  .        ,       .

----------


## Sky

*sharasha*,  .

----------


## vladd

> ,    ?

       " ". 
  " ":
    ,    -  ( ,      ).
   ,        ,    ,    ,  ,      .
 ( ) ,   ,     " ",         ,     .                .   

> .

    "  "  " ".
,               .   

> .    ?)))

   , , "   ".     " ܺ  " -   " ". 
   "       /".   

> *vladd*,   .

   ? ,        "",   ?
 -     ,         (   ).    

> -           ""

   -   .   " " (   ).     ,   ""      "--" .
    " "   ,       ... 
 - .         ,      - .  " ",        ,  "". 
          .    ,          ,   "  "    "-"    (       !). 
     ,         - .
     "",   '   ,   -     " ",  ""     "".
  ,  " "  90%     ""   "", "".       ,   ,   -      -  " ".
=========
    " ".    7777,  "",      ,  "  ".
  " "?  " "?
 "-968" ("")   ,   "-"?
 "   "?
    ,   " ".

----------


## crazyastronomer

*vladd*, ,        ,   95%  (    )

----------


## Merry Corpse

**:

----------


## nickeler

> .

  ,    )))     -  ,       )))))))))))

----------


## JPM

*nickeler*,       -    )))

----------


## rust

-    ?

----------


## vladd

> ?

  ,  "", ,  !   

> 12

     ?    ? 
   ,      40 ,      ,  .
 "" ?   

> 

    ,  " "    .  ,  .
     . 
  - " "   !" (     ,  : "", " ").   

> ,    )))     -  ,       )))))))))))

     ,     ""?
   "  ; ; ".....
... " "  ? 
    ""  ,   ""   ,   "" 
-   "" ,   ...

----------


## rust

> "  ; ; ".....

----------


## erazer

> -   ""  ,             )))    -    .

   ,    ,   ""    ,        -    , : "   ?!    ?!      ?!  !!! ?!",     "   "? :D   

> 

  ...

----------


## Sky

*erazer*,  -  ,       .   ""   .       ,    .

----------


## rust

> ...

    

> .     .
>      .   .   . ,       . 
>         ?    ,   ,    . 
>     ,    ?         ?   ,      . 
>  ,       ,   ?    ,  ,    . 
>      :   ,     ,   .      ,  ,     ,    "", : "       ",    ,  . 
>   ,    ,  ,        .       ,     .   ,    .          ,   ,  ,  ,     ,   ,   ,     ,   ,   " ",    . 
>      ,    ,         ,     .      .    - !

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,  -  ,       .   ""   .       ,    .

      ,         "ί " -         ,         .      "  "  : "    -      ". 
,   , ,        ,   .   

> 

  ! :D 
,  , :     - http://ubuntual.com/%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%...%D0%B5-ubuntu/ 
     ,    windows

----------


## Sky

*erazer*,   .

----------


## erazer

> erazer,   .

  *Sky*,  .   .

----------


## nickeler

> ,     ""?

        )))    " ".    -   .
 , ,  . 
     -    .   

> 

      ?     -     )

----------


## JPM

> ?     -     )

    - 1488 -   21...! !       "21"  ...)))

----------


## erazer

> - 1488 -   21...! !       "21"  ...)))

   .  .          :D

----------


## nickeler

*JPM*, !  2+1=3.   . )

----------


## JPM

*erazer*,   ,   ...          

> .  .

  ,  ,   )

----------


## nickeler

> 

  ...   ,     ))))

----------


## JPM

> ...   ,     ))))

  **:     ))))

----------

> ,  ,  , ... (,       ).
> .S.   -       -

  !  ? 
, ,       666 -  ,    ?

----------


## Sir_2006

**,   ,  -  .
, ,     )))

----------


## Merry Corpse

666     ,  .      -  .     ,    ))))  **:         066-6**-**-**,

----------


## Sir_2006

> 666     ,

   ,

----------


## erazer

> ,

    Sky     4-     .   ...

----------


## Sky

*erazer*,   .    4... **,   ))  ,   '. ..     ))))

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,   .    4...

     !     :)

----------


## Sky



----------


## nickeler

> ))  ,   '. ..     ))))

  ...
   616661 ))))))) ,  )

----------


## sharasha

> ,    ,   ""    ,        -    , : "   ?!    ?!      ?!  !!! ?!",     "   "? :D

     !!!
-!

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> ..     ))))

    ,  ,     =    99%         ...**  ...   ()         +      (    ) ...

----------


## vladd

> ,  ,     =    99%         ...**  ...   ()         +      (    ) ...

  .....       ,    '  ,   "---"...
  ,   ""  ,  ""   "",    "".

----------


## Sky

*GLOOMEROK*,      .        -   (   )   

> .....       ,    '  ,   "---"...
>   ,   ""  ,  ""   "",    "".

   ,       .

----------


## sharasha

> '  ,   "---"...

      ??? ,        ,     .
 .    ?     - ,   ,      !!!    !    - !!!

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> *GLOOMEROK*,      .        -   (   )

     ... ,     ,            ( 1%)   ,         ,      ,       ""  ..    ...

----------


## Sky

*GLOOMEROK*,  99%,      ?

----------


## erazer

> *GLOOMEROK*,  99%,      ?

  ,      .

----------

> ,   ,  -  .

   ,    ,             ?

----------


## erazer

> ,    ,             ?

  .  ,  ,  ...

----------


## Ch!p

> ,     :  **
>           볺    
>  ** 
>              ̳

   =)

----------

